# Last post in thread button



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Seems to be gone
Tried with Firefox and Safari

Er make that the Last UNREAD post button is gone


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Do you mean this?









Firefox 3.0.4 OSX 10.5.5










Safari 3.2.1 OSX 10.5.5


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Maybe he's just read everything?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sherminator said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he wouldn't mean the 'first new post in thread' button because it's not the 'last post in thread' button which is found on the other side of the page.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Duh, 

Those screenshots were to show that they were still there for me, and might be an indicator for Gunny to seek a solution closer to home, like on his computer.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sherminator said:


> Duh,
> 
> Those screenshots were to show that they were still there for me, and might be an indicator for Gunny to seek a solution closer to home, like on his computer.


Clever. I would have never thought to show that they are still there by showing screen shots of something else.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Did something tragic happen to you, or were you born an ******?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sherminator said:


> Did something tragic happen to you, or were you born an ******?


Sorry. I have significantly higher expectations regarding common sense and logic than the average person is apparently capable of using.
But hey, :up: on the name calling in lieu of accepting reality.


----------

